

Ask HN: Who is making the most awesome dumb phones? - 0xdeadbeefbabe


======
mtmail
Simvalley, which is probably just one brand name of many for the same Chinese
manufacturer, has a phone which you can also use as walkie-talkie. Quadband,
dual SIM, waterresistent, rugged, 2 week standby. Should be ideal for
construction work, hiking, festivals or just areas with limited cell coverage.

------
mpoloton
I have no idea but here is a good read regarding dumb phones
[http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3040](http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3040)

------
stephancoral
Lekki has some awesome phones. [http://lekki.fr/fr/40--
original-](http://lekki.fr/fr/40--original-)

Old Ericssons, Siemens, Nokia, and Motorola - including this beautiful rainbow
StarTac: [http://lekki.fr/fr/mobile/71-startac-
rainbow.html#&panel1-1](http://lekki.fr/fr/mobile/71-startac-
rainbow.html#&panel1-1)

------
runjake
You can still find new-in-box Nokia Series 40 phones, sometimes in lots, on
eBay. That might be your best bet.

------
jqm
Samsung AT&T go phone. [http://www.bestbuy.com/site/at-t-gophone-
samsung-a157-no-con...](http://www.bestbuy.com/site/at-t-gophone-
samsung-a157-no-contract-cell-phone-black/5568676.p?id=1218663132502)

$10 to purchase. Throw it away, drop it in the toilet... as long as you can
get the sim, no problem. And if, like me, you don't make a lot of cell calls
(I have internet phone at home), around $10 a month in prepaid airtime.

Make sure you ask to have the mobile browser turned off because you
"accidentally" can get a bunch of charges by the conveniently placed button
that starts the browser.

There are different definitions of awesome, but around $150 a year for home
and cell service with two phones is mine.

------
blackZero
Apple

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
I would never downvote such a great comment, sorry.

